
A Bit of Friday Fun – Perceptions of Reality [YouTube 8m51] - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://youtu.be/Dq0gmzTDqaA
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
This is just a bit of light-hearted fun for a Friday with absolutely 0%
science behind it - but it does illustrate how two different people can see
exactly the same issue/problem in very different ways. Try it out at home
amongst friends (or here) and compare what you saw with what others saw.

I was surprised at the variances in people I tried it with and, since it’s a
Friday – Why not?

